# I am getting this warm feeling inside my chest



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I am starting a new symptom, the last few days I am getting this warm inside the chest feeling. Like I poured warm water inside my chest, or a heating pad could be on the center of my chest. Doesn't leave just stays there for awhile and I feel the warmth...doesn't hurt. Could be anxiety?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*If it's anxiety you would also feel anxious, nervous... do you? Check your blood pressure when this happens. I can feel my bp when it goes up and it's sometimes that warm feeling.*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I get that warm feeling when I am speeding and see a police officer - I think it's anxiety as we all experience it differently.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, just got back from the doctors and have a high free t3. So that could be causing the warming feeling? Don't know it's all just so hard to wrap my head around.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Current medication nature thyroid 3 grain reduced 4/18/14 to 2 grains
4/18/14 lab results
TSH 0.07 (0.45 - 3.98) uIU/ml
FT4 1.21 (0.88 - 1.70) ng/ml
FT3 9.1 (2.0 - 4.4) pg/ml
Testosterone 324 (300 - 900) ng/dl

Ummm, as stated before if a previous thread--way too much medication, way too soon. 2 grains is probably still too much. You are clinically hyper, with free T3 TWICE the normal range and symptoms.

If it were me, I would stop meds completely for a few days to let the T3 move out of your system--T4 is in the upper third of the range, that is still there to convert--start at a grain and titrate up with labs every 6 weeks. But I'm not a doctor.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah -- how did I miss that -- totally agree w/above. That FT3 is out of the ballpark. I am not surprised whatsoever that you are feeling anxiety.

On the plus side, you probably don't need any coffee in the morning to get revved up. 

Edit: As Joplin1975 pointed out, the low testosterone is something to keep in mind, too. All of these hormones are closely linked together and have various feedback loops. Lean on one, and another will change. There are a couple of interesting reads out there about "Low T". One is by Dr. Shippen called "The Testosterone Syndrome", and the other is called "Low Testosterone by the Numbers" by Lee Myer. Personally, my game plan would be to get the thyroid more stable first before tackling the low testosterone. Once you do address the low testosterone, it is very important to ask why your testosterone is in the tank before beginning treatment. Once/if you start HRT (hormone replacement therapy), it is usually for life and determining the "why" is much, much more difficult. It could even be that you don't need to do HRT whatsoever; the "Low T" could be from another cause (reproductive issue, high estradiol, low thyroid, physical injury, etc.).

Docs will look at your Total Testosterone of 324 and say "Oh, you're in range, so you're normal". Very similar mentality to how they operate with the TSH test. You ideally want to run Total Testosterone, Free Testosterone (which includes SHBG), and E2 Estradiol to get a more complete picture. Anyway, just something to keep in mind and file away.

If you have any questions about the testosterone angle, feel free to shoot me a PM. But for now I think working on the thyroid is keeping you busy enough...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

lainey said:


> Current medication nature thyroid 3 grain reduced 4/18/14 to 2 grains
> 4/18/14 lab results
> TSH 0.07 (0.45 - 3.98) uIU/ml
> FT4 1.21 (0.88 - 1.70) ng/ml
> ...


This. Holy cow that's a scary high free t3. A very good case in point as to why one has to take extreme care when getting advice off the internet.

If you are male, you might want to address that low testosterone, too...that very well may help.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

From the February labs:

Estrone (E1) 9.2 <= 0.0 pmol/L
Estradiol (E2) 3.5 (3.1 - 7.4 pmol/L
Estriol (E3) 120 <= 0 pmol/L
Progesterone 313 (141 -529) pmol/L
Testosterone 676 (110-513) pmol/L

This weeks labs:

Testosterone 324 (300 - 900) ng/dl

I would not rush to judgement that this is low T. That excess estrogen will signal the body to cut testosterone production. The adrenal glands, pituitary gland and pineal gland should all be evaluated, as they are collectively responsible for regulating this. The sex hormones also interact critically with thyroid hormones--estrogens bind them, progestins free them in the blood. Distinct sex hormone imbalances also often present themselves as psychiatric symptoms.

However, there is definitely an imbalance in the sex hormones that warrants investigation from a doctor qualified to look at it.

Unless, of course, the OP is taking supplements with DHEA, progesterone or the like.

In the meantime, Anxietysoldier, I am very glad you went to the Dr. and had labs done. These are the only true way to monitor your condition. Please continue to follow up.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys,
I think I am going to skip my dose tomorrow and go back down to 1 1/2 grains for awhile. Hope it helps, it's got to be better than this hyper feeling that is going on.

I think it's human nature, but I tend to not remember how I felt in the past. I tend to forget about the pain, and if you ask me how I felt a week or so ago I probably couldn't really explain or how I coped. I just started keeping a journal of my day, so later on I can go back and remember what dose I was on and what were the symptoms.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Do let us know how things are going...  Hopefully better today vs. a few days ago.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks big foot appreciate it

I am having some brain fog, sound sensitivity, head congestion, eyes hurt and yellowing of the eyes. I think the over medication of the thyroid, could have caused the eye pain and yellowing and red eyes?

I think I might have toxic mold in my house, I found a few places that it is growing and I have someone coming tomorrow to test the air. I moved out of the house for now and I am staying with family. Don't know if this caused the whole health thing to start, I started feeling bad right after I moved into the house.

I am also going to the lab in the morning so they can draw some blood and test me for toxic mold. Scary stuff. anyone else have any life events that related to toxic mold?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually yes--had problems with mold.

When the DH and I were just married, we moved into his parent's empty tudor house. It was obvious there was mold in the basement from the smell, so we emptied it out and took a garden sprayer and sprayed down the walls with a mix of bleach water.

We thought that took care of things, but through the winter we began to suffer headaches, congestion and upper respiratory wheezing. It seemed strange that it would clear when we were at work, and build overnight at home. I began to work my way through the house with bleach solution--washing walls, floors, window sills--the worst was the black fuzz under the refrigerator--the ice maker was leaking, so it was always damp there.

As I cleaned it away, our symptoms improved. My husband, however, remains like a "canary in a coal mine" when it comes to mold--he gets allergic asthma from it very rapidly anywhere we might be where it is&#8230;..hotel rooms, etc--so he always carries an inhaler.

Mold is easy enough to see, most times--look in dark damp places. Bleach is what kills it. If there is a moisture problem contributing to it, that must be repaired.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Funny you mentioned mold -- have a doc that suggested that, too. From what limited info I understand, it is very nasty stuff. It can cause a lot of physical and neurological problems. The fact that you found black mold in the house, and that your health issues flared up after moving in, seems to make quite a connection. As the saying goes, there is "no such thing as a coincidence".


----------

